# Blue Wave reviews



## WJB9511 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wanted to hear from any Blue Wave owners out there, pros/cons in Gen these bay boats.
Got my eye on the 2010 *1900 STL* tunnel hull at the boat show.

Also any input on the *Suzuki 140 four stroke*. 
Dealer wants $1300 to upgrade from 115 to 140hp. 
Is it worth the money for this 19 footer.

All comments welcome.


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*Blue wave*



WJB9511 said:


> Wanted to hear from any Blue Wave owners out there, pros/cons in Gen these bay boats.
> Got my eye on the 2010 *1900 STL* tunnel hull at the boat show.
> 
> Also any input on the *Suzuki 140 four stroke*.
> ...


 Blue waves are descent boats for the money. It all depends what you want out of it. I would go for the motor up-grade. You wont regret getting the bigger motor and the heavier weight on that boat wont make much difference. Also look at getting a jackplate.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a 2200 Pure Bay and it has been a good boat. I cant really complain. It runds good, shallow enough for me, lots of storage, lots of rod storage, smooth ride, dry. I like them!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

My brother had the 18 footer with an Evinrude 115 that hauled as fast as he needed. He liked it and was glad he upgraded from the 90 h.p. IMO save your $1300.00 and take the 115. CF?


----------



## Specsniper (Jul 26, 2004)

I own a '01 189 tunnel hull with a Johnson 150hp and love the boat. I suggest going with the bigger motor. I fish POC and the only places I can't go are the VERY shallow back lakes. I highly recommend a jackplate as having one has allowed me to fish A LOT more areas. Boat is very solid.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I would stick with 115 hp and add a jackplate.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

115 propped right should push the boat fine.


----------



## WJB9511 (Oct 14, 2009)

Preciate all the good comments will consider all in my decision.
Jack plate, 4 blade prop a must.
thanks for the input.......


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Go with the 140, it'll be the best $1300.00 you can spend on it.......


----------



## redfisher43 (Oct 7, 2005)

WJB9511 said:


> Wanted to hear from any Blue Wave owners out there, pros/cons in Gen these bay boats.
> Got my eye on the 2010 *1900 STL* tunnel hull at the boat show.
> 
> Also any input on the *Suzuki 140 four stroke*.
> ...


After owning 10 or more boats in my lifetime, I am of the opinion to always, always put the biggest motor the rating plate allows. A larger motor will not have to work as hard as the smaller and you will burn less fuel...unless you run 5500 rpms everytime you're on plane.


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

djwag94 said:


> Go with the 140, it'll be the best $1300.00 you can spend on it.......


X2


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Construction on Blue Waves is very good! Fit and finish is also very good and on the upper end of rolled edge boats. The "traditional" hull design is smooth riding, but can be a little wet. However, great boats! I was considering the 22ft extreme back a few years ago and almost pulled the trigger. Kind of wish I did.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

Get the 140 and a jack plate. I have had a BW for 7 years and it has been a very good boat for my needs. With the jack plate I can get shallow enough for my needs. If I had one thing to change when I bought mine, it would have been to get the 150 instead of the 115.


----------



## firemn (Jul 12, 2009)

You will regret it if you go with the 115. Like everybody else is saying, always get the most motor you can afford. For 1300, it will be worth it. You will need the extra power especially if you like to take family and friends out.


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

I own a 2002 220 Classic. I absolutely love the boat. Mine has performed extremely well. Of course there are other boats out there that get shallower and run faster but if your looking for a solid well built boat that does about everything you can't beat a Blue Wave. I run mine in the shallows and take it off shore in the summer. The prices on BW's also are quite competitive. I got the chance to finally meet the Park's family at the Houston Boat Show this weekend. They were outstanding down to earth folks. I really enjoyed talking to them and it was a pleasure to meet them. I can't wait to go to the boat owners tournament this year. 
To answer your question I would go with the larger motor. It's always nice to have the added power and in the long run is usually the better choice. Good luck in your decision and if you purchase make sure to post some pics!


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

I would say my biggest complaint about packaged boat deals is that the engines included, while good enough, typically are on the lower end of the boats HP rating. I assume that dealers do this to help keep the package price down a bit and to advertise a good "boat show" price. However, as others have stated, I would purchase all the HP that you can afford. You don't need the maximum HP rating for you boat, but you would be happiest if you at least are closer to the maximum than the minimum.

For instance, if the minimum rating for that boat is 115 and the max is say 150. You would be much more pleased with that 140 than the 115.


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

I concur. Largest motor possible w/ jack plate, cavitation plate, and transom wedges.

For an entry level, do it all boat, I think Blue Wave is a good choice.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a 170 super tunnel and in my opinion, you should upgrade. Blue waves have a large tunnel so the larger motor would offest some of its drag.


----------



## NWPescador (Jun 8, 2007)

I have had two different 220 classics, good boats. For sure the 140!!!


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

Get the bigger motor. Speed on the water is half the fun. I have a 115 on mine and get to around 40 mph and wished I had gone to a 150. Hate it when I 'm running at 40 mph and people are passing me up.


----------



## conner48d (Nov 27, 2009)

I owned a 1998 189 ST Blue Wave with a 150 Evenrude it was plenty fast and could still get pretty shallow. Just bought a 2400 Pure Bay with 250 Suzuki and 10" jack plate. Blue Wave Boats are solid and dry for the most part.


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

I had 2 - 22' super tunnels. One had a 150 Johnson (1998 model) and the other had a 200hp Yamaha. The boats were decent boats. If I were you I would put a 150 Yamaha on it. Bob's jack plate is a must as well as a Shallow Blaster


----------



## fishhound (Aug 5, 2008)

*max it out*

I own 189 super tunnel with a 150 evinrude .Good boat, fits my needs .Runs pretty dry . It will run 40 by my self and 38 with 4 people and loaded everybodys junk . Max hp and biggest troll motor you can afford the you wont regret it later. good luck


----------



## Blue02 (Jul 1, 2009)

I echo everyone on here regarding the jackplate. I got rid of my CMC jackplate a few months ago and put a new Bob's on it. I also installed a Bob's Nosecone low water pickup on my Yamaha. What a difference that purchase has made on the performance of my boat.


----------



## Whittle (Jun 20, 2008)

Go cheap with smaller motor and you'll pay the price in the end. I have not priced the Majek vs the Blue Wave, but I do remember blowing by Blue Waves in Baffin with wet passangers. There was a small boy one time under a console at his dad's feet that was not having fun, yet my passangers were dry and happy. Recommend you drive a few, 2coolers out here will give ya some rides and help. I wished I still owned the Majek EXT 22'.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a '99 220 Classic with a 200 Yamaha w/ a jackplate and its a great boat. It will run plenty shallow, dry ride, and roomy enough for 5 fisherman. We fish pretty hard, fresh and saltwater, and the boat seems to be holding up pretty well. 

Blue Wave gets my vote of confidence.:cheers:


----------



## BoD (Jul 29, 2009)

I have an '09 200 V Bay with a Yamaha 150. Wish I had a jack plate on mine...I know it would help with the performance. The build seems to be pretty strong and the fishish is good. 

Now for the bad. Not much storage in this model and it can get a little wet on windy days..But then again so does every other boat on windy days.

BTW: If anyone knows where I can get a jackplate cheap..let me know!!


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

Pat Harkins said:


> I had 2 - 22' super tunnels. One had a 150 Johnson (1998 model) and the other had a 200hp Yamaha. The boats were decent boats. If I were you I would put a 150 Yamaha on it. Bob's jack plate is a must as well as a Shallow Blaster


I think that you can buy an Explorer 21' Tunnel V for about the same $ and I think you'd be happier with it ... just my opinion after having 2 (Bluewaves) and fishing regularly out of my buddies Explorer ... for what it's worth.


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I have a 220 Super Tunnel with a 150TRP for the last 5 years and after having a 18 foot Kenner I probably won't own another boat. I really enjoy how shallow the boat runs as I commonly go in and out of the graveyard at a low tide in Carlos and have no issue. Solid boat, great for my family of 4. 
It can get into Pringle without much problem. My only issue is with the gas mileage and the top end speed. Other than that, I'm sold. 
I wish I had a 200 to get the speed, and I would advise you to get the 140 but the jackplate is a must.


----------

